# Che cosa è per voi la femminilità?



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

*Che cosa è per voi la femminilità?*

Domanda rivolta sia agli uomini che alle donne...


----------



## georgemary (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Domanda rivolta sia agli uomini che alle donne...


Eleganza comportamentale soprattutto!
molte volte l'aspetto fisico aiuta, ma diciamo che considero femminile molto di piu' i modi di fare come parla, come si comporta, come si rivolge agli altri.


----------



## Innominata (26 Maggio 2014)

Un meraviglioso corpo calloso che accoglie in un ampio intensissimo abbraccio i due emisferi cerebrali, e li tiene ben stretti e forti e connette e unisce e tesse e cuce...


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Un meraviglioso corpo calloso che accoglie in un ampio intensissimo abbraccio i due emisferi cerebrali, e li tiene ben stretti e forti e connette e unisce e tesse e cuce...


Inno, ti voglio bene, ma... eh!?! :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

Boh.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2014)

Mi viene in mente grazie e delicatezza ma conosco donne che non ne hanno un grammo e uomini che ne sono pieni.


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente grazie e delicatezza ma conosco donne che non ne hanno un grammo e uomini che ne sono pieni.


Infatti chiedevo a entrambe i generi... la femminilità come "caratteristica" a prescindere da chi la possiede... :smile:


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh.


Un intervento ferrato, esaustivo, veramente indispensabile...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti chiedevo a entrambe i generi... la femminilità come "caratteristica" a prescindere da chi la possiede... :smile:


Ma gli uomini pieni di grazia possono essere molto maschili.
Non so definirla.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Domanda rivolta sia agli uomini che alle donne...


l'accogliere, soprattutto :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody per me ha centrato l'essenziale: l'accogliere.


----------



## Innominata (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Inno, ti voglio bene, ma... eh!?! :smile:


Non sai cosa succede là dentro




Gli uomini ce l'hanno piccolo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Un intervento ferrato, esaustivo, veramente indispensabile...


La femminilità è una donna che ti avvolge come un fuoco e ti scalda, morbida, per cinque minuti o per sempre. E non è un cazzo di nulla maschile.


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Domanda rivolta sia agli uomini che alle donne...


Il giusto equilibrio tra dolcezza e autorevolezza,tra fragilità e forza, la gentilezza, la tenerezza, la profondita dello sguardo.Saper essere pazienti, comprensive, elastiche e saper sacrificarsi quando ne vale la pena.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La femminilità è una donna che ti avvolge come un fuoco e ti scalda, morbida, per cinque minuti o per sempre. E non è un cazzo di nulla maschile.


Anche questa a modo suo dice: l'accogliere.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Nobody per me ha centrato l'essenziale:* l'accogliere.


ho una buona mira :smile:


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> l'accogliere, soprattutto :smile:


:smile:
Ciao twin! :smile:
E come si espleta questo accogliere secondo te?
:smile:


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

una certa sensibilità verso l'uomo ... saperlo prenderlo, coinvolgere ... 

vale anche per l'uomo verso una donna ...


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ho una buona mira :smile:


Impossibile non notarlo.


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non sai cosa succede là dentro
> 
> View attachment 8586
> 
> ...


Già... certe volte mi chiedo il mio neury che cavolo fa! :blank:
Perché gli uomini ce l'hanno anche loro? :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:
> Ciao twin! :smile:
> E come si espleta questo accogliere secondo te?
> :smile:


ola twin :smile:

difficile descriverlo... il maschile è un'energia sempre in tensione, che cerca una direzione. La donna che sa accogliere "abbraccia" questo  potenziale, e lo realizza. Ma probabilmente non riesco a spiegarmi...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non sai cosa succede là dentro
> 
> View attachment 8586
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Innominata (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Già... certe volte mi chiedo il mio neury che cavolo fa! :blank:
> Perché gli uomini ce l'hanno anche loro? :carneval:


Un corpo calloso piuttosto piccolo. E voi vi state a preoccupare delle misure di quell'altro:sonar:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Impossibile non notarlo.


:smile:


----------



## Innominata (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Allora ti arruolo! Ti faccio solo iniettare una pozioncina colorata che non ti fa niente, due fotine click click click e poi te lo pubblico!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Allora ti arruolo! Ti faccio solo iniettare una pozioncina colorata che non ti fa niente, due fotine click click click e poi te lo pubblico!


Così son buoni tutti, però.


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ola twin :smile:
> 
> difficile descriverlo... il maschile è un'energia sempre in tensione, che cerca una direzione. La donna che sa accogliere "abbraccia" questo  potenziale, e lo realizza. Ma probabilmente non riesco a spiegarmi...


Per accogliere bisogna fidarsi... molto...
E come lo realizza?

:smile:


----------



## Innominata (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Così son buoni tutti, però.


No. D)


----------



## Innominata (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Un intervento ferrato, esaustivo, veramente indispensabile...


Fosse la verità?


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Fosse la verità?


Bella domanda!


----------



## MK (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Domanda rivolta sia agli uomini che alle donne...


Sensualità e sensibilità. E grazia.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh.


:rotfl:Risposta sbagliata avresti dovuto rispondere Free  ma proprio tocca insegnarti l'ABC:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non sai cosa succede là dentro
> 
> View attachment 8586
> 
> ...


Io quoto inno ma sul serio parte tutto da li dagli emisferi :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La femminilità è una donna che ti avvolge come un fuoco e ti scalda, morbida, per cinque minuti o per sempre. E non è un cazzo di nulla maschile.


Ora va un tantino  meglio :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Risposta sbagliata avresti dovuto rispondere Free  ma proprio tocca insegnarti l'ABC:carneval:


E' la questione degli emisferi che lo frega... :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Risposta sbagliata avresti dovuto rispondere Free  ma proprio tocca insegnarti l'ABC:carneval:


Ma Free è un discorso a parte.


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Free è un discorso a parte.


...disse, salvandosi in corner...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Allora ti arruolo! Ti faccio solo iniettare una pozioncina colorata che non ti fa niente, due fotine click click click e poi te lo pubblico!


:rotfl:Inno sei incredibile


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' la questione degli emisferi che lo frega... :mrgreen:


Anche lui ce l'ha piccolo


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Free è un discorso a parte.


No fimmina è ...e come tale deve esser celebrata


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche lui ce l'ha piccolo


Inizio a pensarlo anche io...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No fimmina è ...e come tale deve esser celebrata


Ma guarda che a me di Free non è il sesso che attira. E' irresistibile ma per altri versi. Io la amo, ma potrebbe essere pure un comodino parlante.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che a me di Free non è il sesso che attira. E' irresistibile ma per altri versi. Io la amo, ma potrebbe essere pure un comodino parlante.


Non ce  la posso fare :maestra:


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Ricapitoliamo, femminilità:
- accoglienza
- grazia
- sensibilità
mi sembrano i termini più gettonati.

La sensualità è un capitolo a parte, secondo me, o no? Non è una cosa che viene fuori nel momento in cui si ha un interesse per un'altra persona? Oppure la sensualità è legata all'essere femminili a prescindere?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo, femminilità:
> - accoglienza
> - grazia
> - sensibilità
> ...


Io non ho scritto accoglienza.


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che a me di Free non è il sesso che attira. E' irresistibile ma per altri versi. Io la amo, ma potrebbe essere pure un comodino parlante.


Magari è un software che genera risposte nei forum...

Ok, adesso smetto di svaccare il mio stesso 3d!


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho scritto accoglienza.


Beh, so che per te accoglienza è un termine troppo gentile... ma l'essenza di quello che hai scritto mi sembra la stessa...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, so che per te accoglienza è un termine troppo gentile... ma l'essenza di quello che hai scritto mi sembra la stessa...


Non è questione di gentilezza, è che la situazione che ho descritto è ascrivibile solo parzialmente alla semplice accoglienza. Ecco perchè ho descritto una situazione invece di usare definizioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo, femminilità:
> - accoglienza
> - grazia
> - sensibilità
> ...


Non credo sia necessariamente legato all'interesse verso la determinata persona, credo che si possa essere molto femminili a prescindere se suscitiamo interesse o meno verso l'altro


----------



## georgemary (26 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo sia necessariamente legato all'interesse verso la determinata persona, credo che si possa essere molto femminili a prescindere se suscitiamo interesse o meno verso l'altro


Quoto


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo sia necessariamente legato all'interesse verso la determinata persona, credo che si possa essere molto femminili a prescindere se suscitiamo interesse o meno verso l'altro


Quindi per essere femminili bisogna essere sensuali?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quindi per essere femminili bisogna essere sensuali?


Certo è difficile che una lastra di marmo sia femminile, sai com'è. Ma tu esattamente a quarantaquattromila anni con st'adolescenza tardiva dove vorresti andare?


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La femminilità è una donna che ti avvolge come un fuoco e ti scalda, morbida, per cinque minuti o per sempre. E non è un cazzo di nulla maschile.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è questione di gentilezza, è che la situazione che ho descritto è ascrivibile solo parzialmente alla semplice accoglienza. Ecco perchè ho descritto una situazione invece di usare definizioni.


Avvolgere e scaldare sono cose che si associano all'accoglienza, in questo discorso, non convieni?
O parlavi solo di sesso?


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo è difficile che una lastra di marmo sia femminile, sai com'è. Ma tu esattamente a quarantaquattromila anni con st'adolescenza tardiva dove vorresti andare?


ovunque e da nessuna parte... e poi, meglio tardi che mai...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Avvolgere e scaldare sono cose che si associano all'accoglienza, in questo discorso, non convieni?
> O parlavi solo di sesso?


Scalda. Scaldare.


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scalda. Scaldare.


lo fa pure la stufa a pellet


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> lo fa pure la stufa a pellet


Cosa è per te la mascolinità.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Maggio 2014)

La femminilità è qualcosa che noi uomini sappiamo chiaramente cosa sia, fino al momento in cui qualcuno apre un thread chiedendoci di definirla.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quindi per essere femminili bisogna essere sensuali?


Oddio è un discorso complicato secondo me se una donna ha quell'aura di femminilità speciale può essere sensuale non facendo nulla per esserlo ... Faccio un esempio quando prendo la metro c'è una donna sarà sui 40/45 anni che incrocio spesso a me da l'idea di una francese ma è italianissima ecco per me è molto femminile nonostante sia truccata quasi nulla e molto semplice nel vestire però ha un modo di porsi e una eleganza che la rendono estremamente femminile ...non so però se un uomo può considerare questo anche sensuale :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La femminilità è qualcosa che noi uomini sappiamo chiaramente cosa sia, fino al momento in cui qualcuno apre un thread chiedendoci di definirla.


:rotfl:In effetti siete  un po' fave ...se dovete spiegare un concetto così vi perdete :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:In effetti diete un po' fave ...se dovete spiegare un concetto così vi perdete :carneval:


Ma più che altro perché è molto soggettiva.

Quello che io potrei trovare femminile, altri potrebbero schifarlo.

Ti faccio un esempio.

Due dei gesti femminili che per me sono nella top ten sono:

Una donna, che d'estate, magari in ufficio, si raccoglie i capelli scoprendo il collo;, e se li tiene insieme con una matita o una  penna, mi spuntano direttamente i canini sgocciolanti.

Una donna che seduta ad un tavolo, con le gambe accavallate, dondola, non vista sotto al tavolo, la gamba sopra, e magari giochicchia pure con la scarpa.

Ecco, io, che sono strano trovo gesti tipo questi molto femminili: qualcun altro potrebbe invece pensare: guarda quella come è sudata, oppure, se non la smette co sta gamba sotto al tavolo giuro che gliela taglio


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2014)

La femminilità è quella cosa che credo di non avere...


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2014)

è una caratteristica che gli uomini in particolare colgono anche in un solo banalissimo gesto esattamente come noi con la virilità.
viva sempre la differenza ,
l'essenza dell'attrazione


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Maggio 2014)

Personalmente penso che la femminilità sia eleganza, finezza e raffinatezza. Una donna che riesce ad attirare l'attenzione senza volerlo, e con semplicità. Una donna che ti lascia senza parole per ciò che trasmette, non con ciò che mostra! 

ps- dico donna perchè non immagino un uomo femminile! :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La femminilità è qualcosa che noi uomini sappiamo chiaramente cosa sia, fino al momento in cui qualcuno apre un thread chiedendoci di definirla.


Certo,loro sanno come colpirci,nn lasciano niente al caso..e gli invorniti ci cascano,pero'mi affascina il modo di ridere,sono segnali precisi.ma nn tutti,li sappiamo cogliere.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma più che altro perché è molto soggettiva.
> 
> Quello che io potrei trovare femminile, altri potrebbero schifarlo.
> 
> ...


 guarda il primo gesto per me in estate è quotidiano  comunque son gesti piuttosto usuali nelle donne  :smile: Buongiorno


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La femminilità è quella cosa che credo di non avere...


Lo credi tu :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa è per te la mascolinità.


Che fai rispondi a una domanda con un'altra domanda?


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio è un discorso complicato secondo me se una donna ha quell'aura di femminilità speciale può essere sensuale non facendo nulla per esserlo ... Faccio un esempio quando prendo la metro c'è una donna sarà sui 40/45 anni che incrocio spesso a me da l'idea di una francese ma è italianissima ecco per me è molto femminile nonostante sia truccata quasi nulla e molto semplice nel vestire però ha un modo di porsi e una eleganza che la rendono estremamente femminile ...non so però se un uomo può considerare questo anche sensuale :carneval:


Dunque, il vestire e il muoversi hanno il loro perché... la forma fisica? Immagino che se una donna non si sente in forma (non dico se lo è o no, i parametri sono soggettivi) non si muova con quella sicurezza e quell'eleganza utili allo scopo...


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La femminilità è qualcosa che noi uomini sappiamo chiaramente cosa sia, fino al momento in cui qualcuno apre un thread chiedendoci di definirla.


Sì, lo so ... mi capita spesso di fare domande inopportune...



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma più che altro perché è molto soggettiva.
> 
> Quello che io potrei trovare femminile, altri potrebbero schifarlo.
> 
> ...


Grazie per la risposta comunque... anche per te è una questione di "movimenti"...


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La femminilità è quella cosa che credo di non avere...


Perché?


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una caratteristica che gli uomini in particolare colgono anche in un solo banalissimo gesto esattamente come noi con la virilità.
> viva sempre la differenza ,
> l'essenza dell'attrazione





Scaredheart ha detto:


> Personalmente penso che la femminilità sia eleganza, finezza e raffinatezza. Una donna che riesce ad attirare l'attenzione senza volerlo, e con semplicità. Una donna che ti lascia senza parole per ciò che trasmette, non con ciò che mostra!
> 
> ps- dico donna perchè non immagino un uomo femminile! :singleeye:


E secondo voi si può imparare? Oppure è una cosa che hai o non hai?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E secondo voi si può imparare? Oppure è una cosa che hai o non hai?


No imparare no, come si fa?


----------



## sienne (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E secondo voi si può imparare? Oppure è una cosa che hai o non hai?



Ciao

secondo me, non è una cosa che si impara. Se no, si parla di "cliché", 
di uno stereotipo con determinate caratteristiche. E qui, poi, subentra 
la moda del momento ... l'epoca ... e dovremmo formare un decalogo. 

Credo, almeno per me è così anche per la mascolinità, che sei femminile,
quando sei autentica e ti accetti e ti vuoi bene. Lì, una risata è la tua,
una mossa è la tua, uno sguardo corrisponde ai tuoi pensieri e sensazioni ... 
Per me, è il massimo. Mi squaglio proprio. E ciò si può esprimere in vari 
modi ... dalla semplicità, grossolanità fino all'essere sofisticati e delicati. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Per accogliere bisogna fidarsi... molto...*
> E come lo realizza?
> 
> :smile:


soprattutto, bisogna essere sicuri di sè :smile: non vedo tanto la questione nel fidarsi o meno, quanto nella compiutezza della persona, nella tranquillità interiore.


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E secondo voi si può imparare? Oppure è una cosa che hai o non hai?


penso che ti diranno tutti di no... invece io dico di si. O meglio, non impararla, quanto scoprirla e permetterle di manifestarsi :smile: Tutte le donne hanno dentro la femminilità, quindi non c'è da imparare nulla.


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No imparare no, come si fa?





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, non è una cosa che si impara. Se no, si parla di "cliché",
> di uno stereotipo con determinate caratteristiche. E qui, poi, subentra
> ...





Nobody ha detto:


> penso che ti diranno tutti di no... invece io dico di si. O meglio, non impararla, quanto scoprirla e permetterle di manifestarsi :smile: Tutte le donne hanno dentro la femminilità, quindi non c'è da imparare nulla.


Per imparare intendevo un po' quello che dice Nobody (buongiorno twin!:smile: scoprirlo dentro di sé, (ri)trovarlo e non averne paura...


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> soprattutto, bisogna essere sicuri di sè :smile: non vedo tanto la questione nel fidarsi o meno, quanto nella compiutezza della persona, nella tranquillità interiore.


:smile:

Beh se tu accogli l'energia di una persona, devi fidarti di questa persona, devi cercare di capire se l'energia di questa persona ti può far del male o no...

:smile:


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> Beh se tu accogli l'energia di una persona, devi fidarti di questa persona, devi cercare di capire se l'energia di questa persona ti può far del male o no...
> 
> :smile:


ciao twin  senza dubbio, una persona dev'essere degna di essere accolta, e questo lo puoi decidere solo tu. Però a monte di questo, secondo me è importante quello che ti scrivevo


----------



## sienne (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> Beh se tu accogli l'energia di una persona, devi fidarti di questa persona, devi cercare di capire se l'energia di questa persona ti può far del male o no...
> 
> :smile:




Ciao

ammetto, ho un sesto senso o una pancia, che me lo dice in un nano-secondo. 
È anche vero, che sono riservata e non dò molto terreno per calpestare ... 
Ma lo noti da piccole nuance, dalla scelta di piccolissime cose e parole ... 
Non so come spiegare. Nella testa fa domino ... e lo noti subito ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ammetto, ho un sesto senso o una pancia, che me lo dice in un nano-secondo.
> È anche vero, che sono riservata e non dò molto terreno per calpestare ...
> ...


Sì, credo di capire cosa intendi... se cominci ad ascoltare i suoni che ci sono fuori, ti rendi conto di quelli intonati e di quelli stonati...


----------



## sienne (27 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

mi stavo chiedendo, se la femminilità o mascolinità, trova espressione anche nel virtuale. 
Cioè, nel virtuale, inteso come qui, dove la parola da forma al pensiero e all'essere, 
ed è la prima e unica cosa che si ha come strumento. Uno strumento, che fuori da qui,
spesso attuiamo per ultimo. Prima c'è come un "triage", che passa per tutti gli altri sensi ... 


sienne


----------



## morfeo78 (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Domanda rivolta sia agli uomini che alle donne...


Femminile è tante cose, l'abbigliamento e il modo di indossarlo,  le movenze morbide  e delicate, femminile è un tono di voce, una maggiore empatia e istinto materno di protezione.... ma nello stesso tempo ricerca di protezione senza paura di mostrare i propri sentimenti e debolezze... senza vergogna di piangere se sente il bisogno di farlo. È l'innocenza e l'esigenza di una guida.
È yin, mentre l'essere maschio è yang. Ma come nel tao ogni donna ha una parte più o meno predominante femminile,  e una parte anche se minima maschile.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

Ups... se per essere femminile ho bisogno di essere aggraziata, chiamatemi pure Nausicoo 

Ma dai... qua non si parla di cosa sia la femminilità platonica, ma di quale, tra le varie caratteristiche di una donna, combaci meglio col puzzle di un uomo (per i maschi) oppure quale rappresenti il nostro ideale di noi stesse come femmine. 

Dal punto di vista di un uomo, anche una femmina un pò goffa può essere molto "femmina", stimolando il suo istinto protettivo. Classica immagine di lei al ciglio della strada con l'auto in panne e gli occhioni da cerbiatto 

Fisici androgini, possono essere molto stuzzicanti, e comunicare una femminilità eterea, leggera, elegante. Ma la Loren, bè, non la chiamiamo femmina pure quella? 

Femminilità per me è come la mascolinità: la capacità di esprimere esattamente come si è. Una Loren che volesse muoversi come la Hepburn non la troverei molto femminile.

Nel senso che dò io, su cosa intendo per femminilità, cioè quando credo di esprimere meglio come mi sento dentro... mi trovo molto femminile quando cucino un buon pranzetto per noi due con un grembiulino bianco con pettorina e niente sotto


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups... se per essere femminile ho bisogno di essere aggraziata, chiamatemi pure Nausicoo
> 
> Ma dai... qua non si parla di cosa sia la femminilità platonica, ma di quale, tra le varie caratteristiche di una donna, combaci meglio col puzzle di un uomo (per i maschi) oppure quale rappresenti il nostro ideale di noi stesse come femmine.
> 
> ...


ho capito:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perché?


Ma perchè tante volte sono stata chiamata "maschiaccio", perchè in alcuni casi i ragazzi mi hanno detto cose tipo "con te posso fare tutto meno la gara a chi piscia più lontano", perchè spesso e volentieri sono stata "l'amicO"...
Sono ben pochi quelli che mi hanno fatta sentire veramente femmina e forse sono quei pochi che in me hanno visto un certo tipo di femminilità...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Per imparare intendevo un po' quello che dice Nobody (buongiorno twin!:smile: scoprirlo dentro di sé, (ri)trovarlo e non averne paura...


Ah ma scoprire di esserlo è altra cosa


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè tante volte sono stata chiamata "maschiaccio", perchè in alcuni casi i ragazzi mi hanno detto cose tipo "con te posso fare tutto meno la gara a chi piscia più lontano", perchè spesso e volentieri sono stata "l'amicO"...
> Sono ben pochi quelli che mi hanno fatta sentire veramente femmina e forse sono quei pochi che in me hanno visto un certo tipo di femminilità...


Siamo molto simili. Stesso rapporto con gli amici maschi. Mi dicono spesso che sono atipica come donna.
Poi peró mi rendo conto che ci sono uomini che vedono il mio essere femminile. Mi è stato detto che è spontanea e non costruita.
Io non ho idea se ci sia differenza o se esistano due tipi di femminilità


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2014)

grazia, delicatezza, sensibilità

e profumo


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo molto simili. Stesso rapporto con gli amici maschi. Mi dicono spesso che sono atipica come donna.
> Poi peró mi rendo conto che ci sono uomini che vedono il mio essere femminile. Mi è stato detto che è spontanea e non costruita.
> Io non ho idea se ci sia differenza o se esistano due tipi di femminilità


Non credo esistano due tipi o più di femminilità...
Credo invece che ne esista solo uno e credo che la femminilità sia quello che percepiscono di noi gli altri.
Non è qualcosa che ci si possa inventare o imparare e di certo non è una caratteristica definibile e oggettiva...è fatta di troppe sfumature...
E' qualcosa che sicuramente appartiene a ogni donna, ma ogni donna ce l'ha in maniera diversa rispetto alle altre.
La femminilità come la bellezza o la sensualità è molto spesso negli occhi di chi guarda...


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non credo esistano due tipi o più di femminilità...
> Credo invece che ne esista solo uno e credo che la femminilità sia quello che percepiscono di noi gli altri.
> Non è qualcosa che ci si possa inventare o imparare e di certo non è una caratteristica definibile e oggettiva...è fatta di troppe sfumature...
> E' qualcosa che sicuramente appartiene a ogni donna, ma ogni donna ce l'ha in maniera diversa rispetto alle altre.
> La femminilità come la bellezza o la sensualità è molto spesso negli occhi di chi guarda...


MOLTO giusto :up:


----------



## morfeo78 (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ... mi trovo molto femminile quando cucino un buon pranzetto per noi due con un grembiulino bianco con pettorina e niente sotto


....un prendersi cura della famiglia, l'abigliamento e sopratutto il modo di portarlo  
Si! Molto femminile


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2014)

E' buffo che sia così difficile da definire ciò che si percepisce in una frazione di secondo.


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' buffo che sia così difficile da definire ciò che si percepisce in una frazione di secondo.


non credo che sia il tempo che definisce la difficoltà che si può avere nel definire delle sensazioni :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2014)

La femminilità è  arte del lamentarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non credo che sia il tempo che definisce la difficoltà che si può avere nel definire delle sensazioni :smile:


:smile: in effetti la sensazione è di per sé immediata.
Intendevo che ci sono aspetti (che so: la simpatia o la sensibilità) che richiedono più tempo per essere percepite di quanto lo siano la femminilità e la mascolinità.


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :smile: in effetti la sensazione è di per sé immediata.
> Intendevo che ci sono aspetti (che so: la simpatia o la sensibilità) che richiedono più tempo per essere percepite di quanto lo siano la femminilità e la mascolinità.


credo che sia soggettivo
personalmente essendo istintivo, la prima sensazione che percepisco, me la porto dietro :smile:


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La femminilità è  arte del lamentarsi.


la lagna è unisex


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la lagna è unisex


Insomma. Quando un uomo ha l'influenza o il mal di testa è unico :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma. Quando un uomo ha l'influenza o il mal di testa è unico :carneval:


in effetti anche imbarazzante, a volte:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la lagna è unisex


NO.
Il marito maritoso è brontolon.
Non si lagna.

La moglie mogliosa
ha questo mantra

Sono stanca.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Il marito maritoso è brontolon.
> Non si lagna.
> 
> ...


xforza...non fate mai ginnastica da camera..........


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> xforza...non fate mai ginnastica da camera..........


Amico mi presti la tua casa in riviera?
Ho paio di pollastre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi stavo chiedendo, se la femminilità o mascolinità, trova espressione anche nel virtuale.
> Cioè, nel virtuale, inteso come qui, dove la parola da forma al pensiero e all'essere,
> ...


E' una bella riflessione, questa, cara Sienne. :smile:
Forse sì, nel senso che anche dalle parole che si usano per comunicare in qualche modo qualcosa traspare... almeno per me che sono molto sensibile alle parole...

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups... se per essere femminile ho bisogno di essere aggraziata, chiamatemi pure Nausicoo
> 
> Ma dai... qua non si parla di cosa sia la femminilità platonica, ma di quale, tra le varie caratteristiche di una donna, combaci meglio col puzzle di un uomo (per i maschi) oppure quale rappresenti il nostro ideale di noi stesse come femmine.
> 
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè tante volte sono stata chiamata "maschiaccio", perchè in alcuni casi i ragazzi mi hanno detto cose tipo "con te posso fare tutto meno la gara a chi piscia più lontano", perchè spesso e volentieri sono stata "l'amicO"...
> Sono ben pochi quelli che mi hanno fatta sentire veramente femmina e forse sono quei pochi che in me hanno visto un certo tipo di femminilità...





farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo molto simili. Stesso rapporto con gli amici maschi. Mi dicono spesso che sono atipica come donna.
> Poi peró mi rendo conto che ci sono uomini che vedono il mio essere femminile. Mi è stato detto che è spontanea e non costruita.
> Io non ho idea se ci sia differenza o se esistano due tipi di femminilità


Mi rispecchio molto in buona parte di quello che avete scritto. :smile:

Mi colpisce quello che dice Nicka: qualcuno che ti ci fa sentire, femmina... che scopre e ti fa scoprire quel lato di te... una comunicazione a due vie...

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la lagna è unisex





Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma. Quando un uomo ha l'influenza o il mal di testa è unico :carneval:





Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti anche imbarazzante, a volte:singleeye:


Quoto!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi rispecchio molto in buona parte di quello che avete scritto. :smile:
> 
> Mi colpisce quello che dice Nicka: qualcuno che ti ci fa sentire, femmina... che scopre e ti fa scoprire quel lato di te... una comunicazione a due vie...
> 
> :smile:


Si credo che molto dipenda da chi hai di fronte. Ma sentirsi femmina e femminilità sono cose diverse secondo me


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' buffo che sia così difficile da definire ciò che si percepisce in una frazione di secondo.


Hai ragione, Brunetta... Forse dovrei smetterla di aver sempre bisogno di teorie da mettere in pratica...


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si credo che molto dipenda da chi hai di fronte. Ma sentirsi femmina e femminilità sono cose diverse secondo me


Potrebbe essere... 
Ma in un certo senso, se tu ti senti femmina, in determinati frangenti, questa sensazione non fa in qualche maniera trasparire la tua femminilità?


----------



## sienne (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' una bella riflessione, questa, cara Sienne. :smile:
> Forse sì, nel senso che anche dalle parole che si usano per comunicare in qualche modo qualcosa traspare... almeno per me che sono molto sensibile alle parole...
> 
> :smile:



Ciao lola,


credo pure io. Ma mi chiedo, fino a che punto. 

Personalmente miro ad essere neutrale, qui. 
Come contrappeso verso il "reale", dove il mio esteriore, 
modo di fare e muovere gioca la prima carta, e so bene, che carta è ... 


Qui, chi mi risulta molto "maschile", ma in modi differenti sono: 
nobody, buscopann, JB, H7 ... e altri due ... 

E da te, chi? ...  ...



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Hai ragione, Brunetta... Forse dovrei smetterla di aver sempre bisogno di teorie da mettere in pratica...


Mi piacerebbe riuscire a dare definizioni.
Del resto capita anche il contrario ovvero di trovare una donna un po' "camionista" e un uomo "troppo morbido".


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non credo esistano due tipi o più di femminilità...
> Credo invece che ne esista solo uno e credo che la femminilità sia quello che percepiscono di noi gli altri.
> Non è qualcosa che ci si possa inventare o imparare e di certo non è una caratteristica definibile e oggettiva...è fatta di troppe sfumature...
> E' qualcosa che sicuramente appartiene a ogni donna, ma ogni donna ce l'ha in maniera diversa rispetto alle altre.
> La femminilità come la bellezza o la sensualità è molto spesso negli occhi di chi guarda...


Quindi si può ricondurre tutto alla percezione soggettiva che si ha di sé e che si rispecchia all'esterno e al modo in cui questa viene poi percepita...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere...
> Ma in un certo senso, se tu ti senti femmina, in determinati frangenti, questa sensazione non fa in qualche maniera trasparire la tua femminilità?


Io credo che la femminilità esca in fragenti diversi dal sesso. La femminilità la noti in metro, al super, o camminando per strada o anche solo scambiando due parole.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mi presti la tua casa in riviera?
> Ho paio di pollastre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ahahahah..va bene,ma io non vengo...ho un nuovo''''ammmooorrre''da coltivare..e ho promesso fedelta':carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao lola,
> 
> 
> credo pure io. Ma mi chiedo, fino a che punto.
> ...


Ciao Sienne. 
Così a bruciapelo... domandona! :mrgreen:
D'istinto, oltre quelli che hai citato tu: perplesso, tubarao, president... un "maschile" che io comunque reputo "positivo"...

Non so quanto si riesca a essere neutrali... sicuramente, nel reale, ci sono molte più sfaccettature e il linguaggio non verbale ha la sua parte determinante... io so di essere trasparente, di dire quello che penso veramente, se mi sento a mio agio nel farlo, altrimenti glisso...


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che la femminilità esca in fragenti diversi dal sesso. La femminilità la noti in metro, al super, o camminando per strada o anche solo scambiando due parole.


Naturalmente la questione del sesso è a sé... non è determinante per il discorso che sto cercando di fare...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao lola,
> 
> 
> credo pure io. Ma mi chiedo, fino a che punto.
> ...


Io voglio sapere gli altri due


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Naturalmente la questione del sesso è a sé... non è determinante per il discorso che sto cercando di fare...


Ops scusa allora non ho capito


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi rispecchio molto in buona parte di quello che avete scritto. :smile:
> 
> Mi colpisce quello che dice Nicka: qualcuno che ti ci fa sentire, femmina... che scopre e ti fa scoprire quel lato di te... una comunicazione a due vie...
> 
> :smile:


Bè...pensiamo ad altre caratteristiche che possono essere percipite dall'altro o meno.
La simpatia ad esempio: non tutti siamo simpatici a tutti...e meno male!  Io posso essere simpatica ad alcune persone, posso avere un tipo di simpatia particolare, posso saper raccontare bene le barzellette, posso prendere alcuni particolari di una persona e scherzarci sopra per far ridere gli altri (meno chi prendo di mira e al quale probabilmente non starò così simpatica), posso essere ironica, sarcastica, posso essere simpatica nelle freddure...oppure posso semplicemente essere antipatica. E capita anche questo...
Ecco perchè non posso definirmi "simpatica", posso dire che con quella persona sono simpatica perchè a quella persona sto sicuramente simpatica...ma è appunto una cosa nostra...
l'antipatia dovrebbe essere l'antitesi della simpatia...quindi come possono coesistere due cose opposte nella stessa persona? Non sono io che sono simpatica o antipatica, è quello che vedi e percepisci tu e solo tu che può definirmi simpatica...

Allo stesso modo posso essere femminile, posso esserlo nel modo di sorridere (perchè chi ho davanti vede femminilità nel sorridere), posso esserlo nel modo di muovermi o camminare (perchè chi ho davanti vede femminilità nel modo di muoversi o camminare), posso esserlo nel parlare, nel modulare la voce, nella lentezza o velocità del parlato (perchè chi ho davanti vede femminilità magari nel tono usato)...etc...etc...


----------



## sienne (27 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io voglio sapere gli altri due



Ciao

ehh, lasciami questa carta da giocare ... :rotfl:

sputa prima tu ... chi trovi "maschile" qui ... 



sienne


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ops scusa allora non ho capito


Figurati, è probabile che sono io che non sono riuscita a spiegarmi... 

Faccio un esempio banale: un giorno entri in una sala d'attesa e tutti i presenti si girano a guardarti, perché? E perché capita anche il giorno in cui sembri trasparente?
Cosa c'è di differente? In fondo sei sempre tu, o no?


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè...pensiamo ad altre caratteristiche che possono essere percipite dall'altro o meno.
> La simpatia ad esempio: non tutti siamo simpatici a tutti...e meno male!  Io posso essere simpatica ad alcune persone, posso avere un tipo di simpatia particolare, posso saper raccontare bene le barzellette, posso prendere alcuni particolari di una persona e scherzarci sopra per far ridere gli altri (meno chi prendo di mira e al quale probabilmente non starò così simpatica), posso essere ironica, sarcastica, posso essere simpatica nelle freddure...oppure posso semplicemente essere antipatica. E capita anche questo...
> Ecco perchè non posso definirmi "simpatica", posso dire che con quella persona sono simpatica perchè a quella persona sto sicuramente simpatica...ma è appunto una cosa nostra...
> l'antipatia dovrebbe essere l'antitesi della simpatia...quindi come possono coesistere due cose opposte nella stessa persona? Non sono io che sono simpatica o antipatica, è quello che vedi e percepisci tu e solo tu che può definirmi simpatica...
> ...


Ok, un discorso che non fa una piega... però ci sono comunque dei canoni (o stereotipi, se gli vogliamo dare accezione un po' negativa) di femminilità, come di simpatia...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Figurati, è probabile che sono io che non sono riuscita a spiegarmi...
> 
> Faccio un esempio banale: un giorno entri in una sala d'attesa e tutti i presenti si girano a guardarti, perché? E perché capita anche il giorno in cui sembri trasparente?
> Cosa c'è di differente? In fondo sei sempre tu, o no?


Dipende da chi c'è nella sala d'attesa.
Dipende anche da perché si girano.
L'altro giorno si giravano tutti, ero molto lusingata. Avevo una cicca attaccata ai pantaloni :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok, un discorso che non fa una piega... però ci sono comunque dei canoni (o stereotipi, se gli vogliamo dare accezione un po' negativa) di femminilità, come di simpatia...


Ma sono appunto stereotipi...e come tali possono piacere a tot persone, ma non a tutte...
Ho letto alcuni nomi nelle pagine precedenti...
La Loren, la Hepburn, due modelli di femminilità ma molto diverse...e potremmo fare molti altri nomi! E sono tutte femminili, tutte diverse.


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Figurati, è probabile che sono io che non sono riuscita a spiegarmi...
> 
> Faccio un esempio banale: un giorno entri in una sala d'attesa e tutti i presenti si girano a guardarti, perché? E perché capita anche il giorno in cui sembri trasparente?
> Cosa c'è di differente? In fondo sei sempre tu, o no?


Eh, ma come ti poni è molto importante!!! :mrgreen:
Quella però non è femminilità, è seduzione...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi rispecchio molto in buona parte di quello che avete scritto. :smile:
> 
> Mi colpisce quello che dice Nicka: qualcuno che ti ci fa sentire, femmina... che scopre e ti fa scoprire quel lato di te... una comunicazione a due vie...
> 
> :smile:


Per me, ti fa sentire femmina chi ti restituisce di te l'immagine che pensi di avere o vorresti avere.


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per me, ti fa sentire femmina chi ti restituisce di te l'immagine che pensi di avere o vorresti avere.


Però, così facendo, non si dipende troppo dagli altri?


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh, ma come ti poni è molto importante!!! :mrgreen:
> Quella però non è femminilità, è seduzione...


Ci sono persone che illuminano la stanza in cui entrano chiunque ci sia non puo"  non contraccambiare un sorriso....sempre non trovino un orso.

la mamma di un amica di mia figlia è così. 

La prima volta che ci siamo incontrate mi ha fatta sentire come se ci conoscessimo da anni.

sapeva qualcosa di me ma anche su mia figlia quando si sono conosciute a SanFrancisco ha fatto  la stessa impressione e per mesi sono state insieme e mia figlia veniva trattata come i suoi figli. 

È un oncologa sposata ad un medico innamoratssima del marito contraccambiata da sempre.

Credo che la felicità di avere una bella famiglia ed un lavoro che la riempie di opportunità e soddisfazioni la rendano radiosa e femminile


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh, ma come ti poni è molto importante!!! :mrgreen:
> Quella però non è femminilità, è seduzione...


Quindi, non ne veniamo fuori... 

Lo dico perché, a mio avviso, molti hanno definito la femminilità come una serie di "atteggiamenti" in qualche modo "seducenti"... a prescindere dalle caratteristiche estetiche...

Era interessante la questione dello Yin e dello Yang... una compensazione di forze, che ognuno possiede in misure diverse... però questo non definisce l'una o l'altra forza...


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che illuminano la stanza in cui entrano chiunque ci sia non puo"  non contraccambiare un sorriso....sempre non trovino un orso.
> 
> la mamma di un amica di mia figlia è così.
> 
> ...


Quindi anche tu convieni che è soggettivo e dipende da come tu ti senti con te stessa? :smile:


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quindi, non ne veniamo fuori...
> 
> Lo dico perché, a mio avviso, molti hanno definito la femminilità come una serie di "atteggiamenti" in qualche modo "seducenti"... a prescindere dalle caratteristiche estetiche...
> 
> Era interessante la questione dello Yin e dello Yang... una compensazione di forze, che ognuno possiede in misure diverse... però questo non definisce l'una o l'altra forza...


Sì ma quella serie di atteggiamenti non può avere la stessa valenza per chiunque, questo voglio dire!
Mi pare che Tuba abbia portato due gesti che a parer suo sono molto femminili, ma sono atteggiamenti femminili per lui...a me che una donna giochi sotto al tavolo con la scarpa non mi dà idea di femminilità...


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2014)

comunque ritengo che la femminilità sia una condizione intima della donna stessa. O la si ha oppure si è privi.
Non c'è via di mezzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma più che altro perché è molto soggettiva.
> 
> Quello che io potrei trovare femminile, altri potrebbero schifarlo.
> 
> ...


... ma quella è sensualità... o no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma quella serie di atteggiamenti non può avere la stessa valenza per chiunque, questo voglio dire!
> Mi pare che Tuba abbia portato due gesti che a parer suo sono molto femminili, ma sono atteggiamenti femminili per lui...a me che una donna giochi sotto al tavolo con la scarpa non mi dà idea di femminilità...


c'è da dire che se è l'uomo che si toglie la scarpa, mediamente l'atmosfera di fa più pesante.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Però, così facendo, non si dipende troppo dagli altri?


Non ho detto che ci si sente femmina solo quando.
commentavo il fatto
che alcuni ti ci fanno sentire (e altri no) e ne davo la mia interpretazione. Chi vede in te quello che vedi tu o che desideri vedere, ti comunica la sensazione denominata "mi fa sentire femmina/donna".


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è da dire che se è l'uomo che si toglie la scarpa, mediamente l'atmosfera di fa più pesante.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E che pensi che non ci abbia pensato pur'io!?


----------



## Buscopann (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Domanda rivolta sia agli uomini che alle donne...


La femminilità è ciò che distingue una Donna da una femmina. E' rendere affascinante il singolo gesto, il modo di parlare e di muoversi, il buon gusto nel vestire e nel sapersi valorizzare, l'eleganza del portamento. la Hepburn in colazione da Tiffany è l'icona della femminilità a mio parere.

Buscopann


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Domanda rivolta sia agli uomini che alle donne...



bho credo che sia una cosa molto naturale, non la si può inventare
come la virilità del resto


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La femminilità è ciò che distingue una Donna da una femmina. E' rendere affascinante il singolo gesto, il modo di parlare e di muoversi, il buon gusto nel vestire e nel sapersi valorizzare, l'eleganza del portamento. la Hepburn in colazione da Tiffany è l'icona della femminilità a mio parere.
> 
> Buscopann


Pensa, per me è il contrario, quello che fa diventare una donna pure femmina.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La femminilità* è ciò che distingue una Donna da una femmina*. E' rendere affascinante il singolo gesto, il modo di parlare e di muoversi, il buon gusto nel vestire e nel sapersi valorizzare, l'eleganza del portamento. la Hepburn in colazione da Tiffany è l'icona della femminilità a mio parere.
> 
> Buscopann


bah


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

sign ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu convieni che è soggettivo e dipende da come tu ti senti con te stessa? :smile:


Sicuramente il primo passo è la positività verso te stessa e l'apertura di te agli altri.

Questa signora ha un sorriso ed un allegria contagiosa qualunque cosa dica o faccia.

Sono sicura aiuti i suoi pazienti al 50% con l'umore.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensa, per me è il contrario, quello che fa diventare una donna pure femmina.


È probabile che si intenda la stessa cosa, ma diamo ai termini significati diversi.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (27 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bah


Se il BAH sia o meno femminile devo riflettere.  Aprirò un thread nel caso :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Hellseven (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Domanda rivolta sia agli uomini che alle donne...


La prova costante della grandezza della Natura.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho detto che ci si sente femmina solo quando.
> commentavo il fatto
> che alcuni ti ci fanno sentire (e altri no) e ne davo la mia interpretazione. Chi vede in te quello che vedi tu o che desideri vedere, ti comunica la sensazione denominata "mi fa sentire femmina/donna".


Boh io mi sento donna anche quando butto la spazzatura.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh io mi sento donna anche quando butto la spazzatura.


Ottimo 
buono e giusto che sia cosí.


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh io mi sento donna anche quando butto la spazzatura.


E questa cosa è bellissima! :smile:
Io, invece, mi stupisco ancora quando mi ci sento o mi ci fanno sentire...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E questa cosa è bellissima! :smile:
> Io, invece, mi stupisco ancora quando mi ci sento o mi ci fanno sentire...


Idem


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh io mi sento donna anche quando butto la spazzatura.



Soprattutto perchè fare la differenziata bene è molto femminile!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Soprattutto perchè fare la differenziata bene è molto femminile!


Sono maschile anxhe in questo


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem


:smile::smile::smile:
Non avevo dubbi, sai?
Facciamo così, ci mettiamo d'accordo, oggi posti tu e io mi ci ritrovo e domani posto io e tu ti ci ritrovi... :amici:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile::smile::smile:
> Non avevo dubbi, sai?
> Facciamo così, ci mettiamo d'accordo, oggi posti tu e io mi ci ritrovo e domani posto io e tu ti ci ritrovi... :amici:


Perfetto...domani quindi tocca a te?


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Soprattutto perchè fare la differenziata bene è molto femminile!





farfalla ha detto:


> Sono maschile anxhe in questo


Io c'ho Marito che non sgarra e non ci fa sgarrare a nessuno! :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto...domani quindi tocca a te?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Zod (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Domanda rivolta sia agli uomini che alle donne...


La capacità di sostenere che due più due talvolta fa cinque e l'abilità di dimostrarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile::smile::smile:
> Non avevo dubbi, sai?
> Facciamo così, ci mettiamo d'accordo, oggi posti tu e io mi ci ritrovo e domani posto io e tu ti ci ritrovi... :amici:


Oh sarò donna ma tonta.
Non capisco come si possa non sentirsi donna se lo sei.
Hai la propriopercezione che ti fa percepire il seno, il sesso, il corpo e come si muove e la identità personale coincide con l'identità di genere.
Altra cosa è sentirsi seduttive o seducenti e lì dipende se ti interessa esserlo e con chi.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh sarò donna ma tonta.
> Non capisco come si possa non sentirsi donna se lo sei.
> Hai la propriopercezione che ti fa percepire il seno, il sesso, il corpo e come si muove e la identità personale coincide con l'identità di genere.
> *Altra cosa è sentirsi seduttive o seducenti e lì dipende se ti interessa esserlo e con chi*.


Per me la sensualità è un'altra caratteristica femminile. Può essere manifesta (e ognuno percepirla come crede) o nascosta. L'essere seduttive è altra cosa.


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io c'ho Marito che non sgarra e non ci fa sgarrare a nessuno! :rotfl:



Bravissimo. La stragrande maggioranza delle persone fa prima a laurearsi in ingegneria chimica che ad imparare a fare  la differenziata.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh sarò donna ma tonta.
> Non capisco come si possa non sentirsi donna se lo sei.
> Hai la propriopercezione che ti fa percepire il seno, il sesso, il corpo e come si muove e la identità personale coincide con l'identità di genere.
> Altra cosa è sentirsi seduttive o seducenti e lì dipende se ti interessa esserlo e con chi.


Vabbè allora la femminilità è avere il cromosoma XX -o il corpo calloso- e allora pure la mia amica che porella vorrebbe essere uomo e si sente uomo è femminile (non lo è manco per nulla e la scambi tranquillamente per un ragazzo)

si parlava di quali caratteristiche sono associate a questo cromosoma o corpo calloso nella nostra mente. Si è parlato di accoglienza, grazia, altro.
non so tu, ma io accogliente e graziosa non lo sono sempre  beccami quando sono le 9 di sera e ho appena scoperto che il latte è andato a male e non posso farmi il l&n e vedi 

l'identità di genere la percepisco sempre. Non sempre rispecchio, ai miei occhi o a quelli degli altri, le caratteristiche che, nella mia testa, associo alla mia identità di genere.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè allora la femminilità è avere il cromosoma XX -o il corpo calloso- e allora pure la mia amica che porella vorrebbe essere uomo e si sente uomo è femminile (non lo è manco per nulla e la scambi tranquillamente per un ragazzo)
> 
> si parlava di quali caratteristiche sono associate a questo cromosoma o corpo calloso nella nostra mente. Si è parlato di accoglienza, grazia, altro.
> non so tu, ma io accogliente e graziosa non lo sono sempre  beccami quando sono le 9 di sera e ho appena scoperto che il latte è andato a male e non posso farmi il l&n e vedi
> ...


Io  mi sono sorpresa tutte le volte che mi sono vista graziosa in filmati.
Ho un'idea fissa dall'adolescenza di goffaggine.
Questo non mi impedisce di sentirmi donna e femminile.
Sono fin troppo accogliente.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io  mi sono sorpresa tutte le volte che mi sono vista graziosa in filmati.
> Ho un'idea fissa dall'adolescenza di goffaggine.
> Questo non mi impedisce di sentirmi donna e femminile.
> Sono fin troppo accogliente.


Ottimo. Ma vedo di spiegare meglio cosa intendo.

Io ho un ideale di che persona vorrei essere.
Un ideale di che madre vorrei essere.
Un ideale di che lavoratrice vorrei essere.
Di che amica, di che figlia.
E un ideale di che donna vorrei essere.

Andiamo sul lavoro.
Quando sono lì che pinciono sulle mie cose, sto lavorando, sono una ricercatrice, e non ci piove. E tuttavia io ho un ideale cui desidero raffrontarmi. In questo ideale ci sono, ad esempio, intraprendenza ed indipendenza.
Quando mi vedo lontana da quelle caratteristiche, pur lavorando ed essendo lavoratrice, mi sento insoddisfatta della ricercatrice che sono in quel momento, e sì, mi sento meno ricercatrice. E' una cosa dinamica.
Poi, io sono pure una insicura cronica, ergo sì, la mia immagine di me è veicolata anche dalle altre persone. Malsano quanto vuoi, ma è il mio carattere, modificabile fino ad un certo punto e con cui io devo fare i conti, come tanti altri. Quindi.
Arriva il tizio con cui discuto e prende sul serio le mie idee e le valuta intraprendenti e loda la mia indipendenza intellettuale --> mi rimanda l'immagine di me che desidero, in sua compagnia mi sento più ricercatrice.
Arriva il tizio che vuole prevaricare e non mi ascolta, mi tratta come una ragazzetta alle prime armi --> mi rimanda l'immagine di quello che ho paura di essere, in sua compagnia mi sento meno ricercatrice.

Potresti obiettare che sul lavoro certo bisogna impegnarsi, mentre non c'è nulla da impegnarsi per essere femmina, donna, una volta che il cromosoma è quel che è.

Sì. Epperò, come hai visto, ci sono diverse persone -anche femmine- che associano alla femminilità delle caratteristiche, che possono essere possedute come no.
Se io, o loro, amo vedermi come donna molto elegante (dio mio, io no!) nel momento in cui questa mia eleganza va a quel paese mi vedrò meno femmina... che poi, in realtà, eleganza, grazia, whatever, siano caratteristiche transienti e che ogni donna esprime la propria femminilità come meglio crede, e che la stessa donna che pregiava l'eleganza in un momento di crisi può scoprire che si sente fottutamente donna in braghe di tela e bigodini mentre tiene compagnia a una amica in difficoltà, è un concetto su cui concordo e su cui infatti mi sono espressa negando che vi siano caratteristiche "universali" nel concetto di femminilità.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ottimo. Ma vedo di spiegare meglio cosa intendo.
> 
> Io ho un ideale di che persona vorrei essere.
> Un ideale di che madre vorrei essere.
> ...


ma che cazzarola c'entra l'eleganza...quella è una caratteristica che prescinde come tanto altro.non mi sono mai fatta questa domanda ...sono femminile perché sono una donna, punto


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cazzarola c'entra l'eleganza...quella è una caratteristica che prescinde come tanto altro.non mi sono mai fatta questa domanda *...sono femminile perché sono una donna, punto*


Eccome no. Poveri noi.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cazzarola c'entra l'eleganza...quella è una caratteristica che prescinde come tanto altro.non mi sono mai fatta questa domanda ...*sono femminile perché sono una donna, punto*


Be ma mica tanto sai....
e le donne omosessuali che si acchittano come uomini? non proprio come uomini, nel senso, mascoline....se sono mascoline non sono femminili, anche se donne.
tu per come sei donna e femmina tu sarai femminile, ma non e' mica la regola : donna=femminilita'...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cazzarola c'entra l'eleganza...quella è una caratteristica che prescinde come tanto altro.non mi sono mai fatta questa domanda ...sono femminile perché sono una donna, punto


Quindi tutte le donne sono femminili? Possiedono femminilità?
Secondo me no.
Rucordo a una convention una donna con un abito da sera da urlo. Un abito di quelli che ti senti femminile donna sexy e tutto quel che ne deriva.
Stavo a un tavolo con alcuni uomini, lei passó e il commento unanime fu "emana la femminilità di un gatto di marmo", ed era vero


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cazzarola c'entra l'eleganza...quella è una caratteristica che prescinde come tanto altro.non mi sono mai fatta questa domanda ...*sono femminile perché sono una donna*, punto


Per me è femminile chi è consapevole di essere donna


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cazzarola c'entra l'eleganza...quella è una caratteristica che prescinde come tanto altro.non mi sono mai fatta questa domanda ...sono femminile perché sono una donna, punto



Argh.

Sono stra lieta che tu e Brunetta vi sentiate donne in ogni istante della giornata.
Mi sembra la condizione auspicabile per ognuna (tranne quelle che si sentono uomo ovviamente).

E tuttavia porca puzzola mi si consenta di notare che il fatto che voi abbiate raggiunto o possediate da sempre questa profonda consapevolezza avvolgente della vostra femminilità non implica ahimè di conseguenza che ogni altra donna si senta sempre al massimo dell'*espressione* della propria femminilità.

PS anche per me l'eleganza non c'entra una cippa, ma l'hanno citata... che poi diaminetto porcacciolo, sto a discutere proprio io che ritengo in effetti che non ci siano caratteristiche universali che esprimano la femminilità... 

Basta, ora discuta pure qualcun altro


----------



## Caciottina (28 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me è femminile chi è consapevole di essere donna


donna o femmina?
perche se dici donna anche una omosessuale molto mascolina e' femminile.


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh sarò donna ma tonta.
> Non capisco come si possa non sentirsi donna se lo sei.
> Hai la propriopercezione che ti fa percepire il seno, il sesso, il corpo e come si muove e la identità personale coincide con l'identità di genere.
> Altra cosa è sentirsi seduttive o seducenti e lì dipende se ti interessa esserlo e con chi.


Ma non era questione di non sentirsi donna...
La questione è sulla femminilità, che è cosa diversa...

Io so di essere donna, lo vedo ogni giorno quanto sono donna...ma è molto difficile io mi senta femminile, per varie ragioni...


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

non avevano altri argomenti questi uomini che commentare la femminilità delle donne  di passaggio?certo che è ben difficile coglierla così al volo.
non è che la scambi con la sensualità? 





farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tutte le donne sono femminili? Possiedono femminilità?
> Secondo me no.
> Rucordo a una convention una donna con un abito da sera da urlo. Un abito di quelli che ti senti femminile donna sexy e tutto quel che ne deriva.
> Stavo a un tavolo con alcuni uomini, lei passó e il commento unanime fu *"emana la femminilità di un gatto di marmo",* ed era vero


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Argh.
> 
> Sono stra lieta che tu e Brunetta vi sentiate donne in ogni istante della giornata.
> Mi sembra la condizione auspicabile per ognuna (tranne quelle che si sentono uomo ovviamente).
> ...


non vedo che c'entri brunetta con me


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cazzarola c'entra l'eleganza...quella è una caratteristica che prescinde come tanto altro.non mi sono mai fatta questa domanda ...sono femminile perché sono una donna, punto



Insomma...vedo delle donne inguardabili..ad esempio con quello schifo di pantaloni da mercato cinese,a zampa di elefante...senza trucco,smalto niente..squallide senza arte ne parte.Tu le chiami femmine???Io catenacci...


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo che c'entri brunetta con me



Entrambe vi sentite donna/femminile sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non avevano altri argomenti questi uomini che commentare la femminilità delle donne  di passaggio?certo che è ben difficile coglierla così al volo.
> non è che la scambi con la sensualità?


Minerva passa una donna con un abito che avrebbe dovuto far sciogliere qualunque uomo ti sembra di vedere passare un manichino che cavoli avrebbero dovuto commentare sti uomini il tempo? Ma dai...

Femminilità e sensualità per me hanno più o meno lo stesso significato

Le virgole le metti tu che sei più brava?


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Entrambe vi sentite donna/femminile sempre.


succede.
ma non devo mica convincere nessuno, non ho niente da dire mentre voi siete molto più sfaccettate, ben venga .


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

mi prendi per il culo
io mi prendo un mazzo di virgole al giorno e le distribuisco a caso


farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva passa una donna con un abito che avrebbe dovuto far sciogliere qualunque uomo ti sembra di vedere passare un manichino che cavoli avrebbero dovuto commentare sti uomini il tempo? Ma dai...
> 
> Femminilità e sensualità per me hanno più o meno lo stesso significato
> 
> *Le virgole le metti tu che sei più brava*?


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Insomma...vedo delle donne inguardabili..ad esempio con quello schifo di pantaloni da mercato cinese,a zampa di elefante...senza trucco,smalto niente..squallide senza arte ne parte.Tu le chiami femmine???Io catenacci...


l'abito in boutique fa la donna femminile?
tu sei virile con l'abito di marca altrimenti difetti?


----------



## zanna (28 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Argh.*
> 
> Sono stra lieta che tu e Brunetta vi sentiate donne in ogni istante della giornata.
> Mi sembra la condizione auspicabile per ognuna (tranne quelle che si sentono uomo ovviamente).
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Nau sei uno spettacolo!!!! mai letto un post così "ironico" condito da siffatti intercalari :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2014)

Minni, porca puttana. Non capisci mai un cazzo di nulla. Come dire che uno è maschio solo per il fatto di nascere col cazzo. Su. Ma che cazzo fai sti ragionamenti da vetero femminista ecocompatibile della merda. Sembri il Micio al contrario.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tutte le donne sono femminili? Possiedono femminilità?
> Secondo me no.
> Rucordo a una convention una donna con un abito da sera da urlo. Un abito di quelli che ti senti femminile donna sexy e tutto quel che ne deriva.
> Stavo a un tavolo con alcuni uomini, lei passó e il commento unanime fu "emana la femminilità di un gatto di marmo", ed era vero


Cito questa frase ad esempio, ma non è personale: ogni volta che leggo cose di questo genere penso che ci sia un errore di fondo clamoroso: la troppa importanza data al maschile, come se fosse termine di giudizio assoluto sempre e comunque. Intanto, sia per me che secondo me, la femminilità non è essere sexy. Essere sexy è essere, almeno potenzialmente, seducenti per gli uomini, cosa che ritengo necessaria nella vita quanto avere un ombrello mentre si fa immersione. La femminilità è una dote innata interna, una postura, un atteggiamento del corpo, una propriocezione di sé altra -irriducibilmente- dal maschile, non lo prevede; se piace loro, è un risultato collaterale. Il fatto invece che la si banalizzi, la si volga all'aspetto sexy della cosa, dai maschi in qualche modo me lo aspetto: tanto, gira e ti rigira finisce con loro, com quasi tutti loro, alla riduzione del reale a "questo lo desidero, desidero averlo, desidero afferrarlo" e "questo no". Ma che questo appiattimento della femminilità alla desiderabilità, "desiderio e potenzialità di possesso" la facciano le donne...è una sconfitta, per me, e pure bella grossa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me è femminile chi è consapevole di essere donna



d'accordissimo!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Cito questa frase ad esempio, ma non è personale: ogni volta che leggo cose di questo genere penso che ci sia un errore di fondo clamoroso: la troppa importanza data al maschile, come se fosse termine di giudizio assoluto sempre e comunque. Intanto, sia per me che secondo me, la femminilità non è essere sexy. Essere sexy è essere, almeno potenzialmente, seducenti per gli uomini, cosa che ritengo necessaria nella vita quanto avere un ombrello mentre si fa immersione. La femminilità è una dote innata interna, una postura, un atteggiamento del corpo, una propriocezione di sé altra -irriducibilmente- dal maschile, non lo prevede; se piace loro, è un risultato colleterale. Il fatto invece che la si banalizzi, la si volga all'aspetto sexy della cosa, dai maschi in qualche modo me lo aspetto: tanto, gira e ti rigira finisce con loro, com quasi tutti loro, alla riduzione del reale a "questo lo desidero, desidero averlo, desidero afferrarlo" e "questo no". Ma che questo appiattimento della femminilità alla desiderabilità, "desiderio e potenzialità di possesso" la facciano le donne...è una sconfitta, per me, e pure bella grossa.



Però scusa.

Come già detto io ho un ideale a cui tendere come persona, madre, lavoratrice etc etc.
Il mio ideale di donna/femmina per forza di cose nasce.. non contrapposto... accostato, paragonato, giustappunto, a una figura maschile. Come persona, no. Come lavoratrice, no. Ma come donna, per forza, perchè, ohi, due sono i generi (più svariati misti, ok, ma capisci quel che intendo.)
Se vi sono caratteristiche insite nell'essere donna -e sinceramente per me non ce ne sono, ci sono quelle che *IO* desidero avere come donna- non possono che essere a paragone di quelle ipotetiche caratteristiche insite nell'essere uomo.
Non per compiacerlo, attenzione! Ma in un mondo di sole donne, non so se avrebbe molto senso il concetto di femminilità. Resterebbe il concetto di personalità, ma quello di femminilità, non lo so.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

infatti nel mio primo intervento ho indicato la femminilità come meravigliosa differenza rispetto alla virilità e vera essenza dell'attrattiva(non solo sensuale ) uomo-donna





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però scusa.
> 
> Come già detto io ho un ideale a cui tendere come persona, madre, lavoratrice etc etc.
> Il mio ideale di donna/femmina per forza di cose nasce.. non contrapposto... accostato, paragonato, giustappunto, a una figura maschile. Come persona, no. Come lavoratrice, no. Ma come donna, per forza, perchè, ohi, due sono i generi (più svariati misti, ok, ma capisci quel che intendo.)
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però scusa.
> 
> Come già detto io ho un ideale a cui tendere come persona, madre, lavoratrice etc etc.
> Il mio ideale di donna/femmina per forza di cose nasce.. non contrapposto... accostato, paragonato, giustappunto, a una figura maschile. Come persona, no. Come lavoratrice, no. Ma come donna, per forza, perchè, ohi, due sono i generi (più svariati misti, ok, ma capisci quel che intendo.)
> ...


eh, vedi? Parli di differenza, non di 'essere desiderabili', non di 'compiacere'. A me sembra di capire, spesso, che invece di differenza fondativa, necessaria (cioè, si è ciò che globalmente si è e ci si costruisce, e poi -dopo- si procede per confronto con 'altri'), si parli di 'piacere ai maschi'. E più si piace ai maschi (si è sexy, seducenti etc) e più si è femminili. Ecco: anatema. Sono femminile anche a Lesbos, io


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti nel mio primo intervento ho indicato la femminilità come meravigliosa differenza rispetto alla virilità e vera essenza dell'attrattiva(non solo sensuale ) uomo-donna


concordo senza riserve sulla 'meravigliosa differenza' (irriducibile alterità, per me); l'attrattiva è, per me, effetto collaterale. Piacevole, eh. Ma certo non la chiave.


----------



## lolapal (28 Maggio 2014)

Vi leggo tutti con avidità e attenzione, grazie! :smile:

Da tutti gli interventi mi sembra emerga che bisogna distaccarsi dal binomio femminilità/sensualità, idem per quanto riguarda la mascolinità.
Alla fine, non è neanche l'abito che fa il monaco, quindi una donna può essere femminile anche i pantaloni e senza smalto e un uomo può essere maschile anche senza la giacca e la cravatta o gli addominali a tartaruga.

Proiezione di sé e percezione di sé mi sembrano fondamentali, perché alla fine l'immagine che abbiamo di noi stessi si ritrasmette all'esterno e l'esterno ci ritrasmette un'immagine che può essere uguale o contraria o diversa.

Come vorrei essere oggi? Ok, sono biologicamente una donna, ma noi siamo esseri sociali, abbiamo il raziocinio oltre all'istinto e quindi tutto diventa molto più complicato rispetto alla semplice visuale biologica e questo a prescindere dalla controparte (l'uomo), non visto come antagonista, ma come completamento. Come se una femminilità abbia bisogno della mascolinità adatta a lei e adatta al momento.
Perché, in fin dei conti, mi ritrovo molto nelle parole di Nausicaa (che prego vivamente di continuare a scrivere nel forum, leggerla è un piacere immenso :smile: "Se vi sono caratteristiche insite nell'essere donna -e sinceramente per me non ce ne sono, ci sono quelle che *IO* desidero avere come donna- non possono che essere a paragone di quelle ipotetiche caratteristiche insite nell'essere uomo."


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Cito questa frase ad esempio, ma non è personale: ogni volta che leggo cose di questo genere penso che ci sia un errore di fondo clamoroso: la troppa importanza data al maschile, come se fosse termine di giudizio assoluto sempre e comunque. *Intanto, sia per me che secondo me, la femminilità non è essere sexy. *Essere sexy è essere, almeno potenzialmente, seducenti per gli uomini, cosa che ritengo necessaria nella vita quanto avere un ombrello mentre si fa immersione. *La femminilità è una dote innata interna,* una postura, un atteggiamento del corpo, una propriocezione di sé altra -irriducibilmente- dal maschile, non lo prevede; se piace loro, è un risultato collaterale. Il fatto invece che la si banalizzi, la si volga all'aspetto sexy della cosa, dai maschi in qualche modo me lo aspetto: tanto, gira e ti rigira finisce con loro, com quasi tutti loro, alla riduzione del reale a "questo lo desidero, desidero averlo, desidero afferrarlo" e "questo no". Ma che questo appiattimento della femminilità alla desiderabilità, "desiderio e potenzialità di possesso" la facciano le donne...è una sconfitta, per me, e pure bella grossa.


Direi che non è necessariamente essere sexy, ma d'altronde una donna che la sa esprimere (perchè per me è un'attitudine innata in ogni donna) risulta comunque sessualmente desiderabile. Ma c'è di più... oltre che sessualmente desiderabile, risulta attraente in toto, che è cosa assai diversa e più completa.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vi leggo tutti con avidità e attenzione, grazie! :smile:
> 
> Da tutti gli interventi mi sembra emerga che bisogna distaccarsi dal binomio femminilità/sensualità, idem per quanto riguarda la mascolinità.
> *Alla fine, non è neanche l'abito che fa il monaco, quindi una donna può essere femminile anche i pantaloni e senza smalto e un uomo può essere maschile anche senza la giacca e la cravatta o gli addominali a tartaruga.
> ...


assolutamente d'accordo :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ottimo. Ma vedo di spiegare meglio cosa intendo.
> 
> Io ho un ideale di che persona vorrei essere.
> Un ideale di che madre vorrei essere.
> ...


Grazie del chiarimento.
Però si parlava di femminilità ed è infatti l'equivalente del tuo parlare di ricercatrice ideale.
L'essere donna è per me una cosa essenziale che non cambia se hai bigodini o urli.
La vedo messa un po' in discussione solo se hai in tutto e per tutto movenze, stile, linguaggio, tono di voce da camionista o scaricatore di porto (senza offesa per camionisti e scaricatori educati). Ma probabilmente anche tale donna si sentirà donna.
Altro è parlare di seduzione, fascino, femminilità ecc che sono variabili a seconda delle circostanze.
Forse è una questione di parole.
La femminilità variabile allora è appunto Audrey e quella la guardo con il binocolo :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Direi che non è necessariamente essere sexy, ma d'altronde una donna che la sa esprimere (perchè per me è un'attitudine innata in ogni donna) risulta comunque sessualmente desiderabile. Ma c'è di più... oltre che sessualmente desiderabile, risulta attraente in toto, che è cosa assai diversa e più completa.


sì, sì, chi lo mette in dubbio? Infatti, dicevo che pur non essendone la chiave, è l'effetto collaterale. Sull'essere attraenti in toto, (di nuovo collaterale, non chiave) sono più che d'accordo (e questo vale per entrambi i generi, no?)


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie del chiarimento.
> Però si parlava di femminilità ed è infatti l'equivalente del tuo parlare di ricercatrice ideale.
> L'essere donna è per me una cosa essenziale che non cambia se hai bigodini o urli.
> La vedo messa un po' in discussione solo se hai in tutto e per tutto movenze, stile, linguaggio, tono di voce da camionista o scaricatore di porto (senza offesa per camionisti e scaricatori educati). Ma probabilmente anche tale donna si sentirà donna.
> ...


:inlove:  ecco, per me è femminilissima, lei: la adoro (altro che le strappone che girano)


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, porca puttana. Non capisci mai un cazzo di nulla. Come dire che uno è maschio solo per il fatto di nascere col cazzo. Su. Ma che cazzo fai sti ragionamenti da vetero femminista ecocompatibile della merda. Sembri il Micio al contrario.


Eh sì uno si sente uomo perché lo è.
Altra cosa è che venga considerato maschile e/o seduttivo per la sua mascolinità, fascino e charme.
Questo secondo aspetto è opinabile.
Ieri c'è stata una standing ovation per Rurke (come si scrive?) che io trovavo viscido in gioventù e orripilante e laido ora.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Cito questa frase ad esempio, ma non è personale: ogni volta che leggo cose di questo genere penso che ci sia un errore di fondo clamoroso: la troppa importanza data al maschile, come se fosse termine di giudizio assoluto sempre e comunque. Intanto, sia per me che secondo me, la femminilità non è essere sexy. Essere sexy è essere, almeno potenzialmente, seducenti per gli uomini, cosa che ritengo necessaria nella vita quanto avere un ombrello mentre si fa immersione. La femminilità è una dote innata interna, una postura, un atteggiamento del corpo, una propriocezione di sé altra -irriducibilmente- dal maschile, non lo prevede; se piace loro, è un risultato collaterale. Il fatto invece che la si banalizzi, la si volga all'aspetto sexy della cosa, dai maschi in qualche modo me lo aspetto: tanto, gira e ti rigira finisce con loro, com quasi tutti loro, alla riduzione del reale a "questo lo desidero, desidero averlo, desidero afferrarlo" e "questo no". Ma che questo appiattimento della femminilità alla desiderabilità, "desiderio e potenzialità di possesso" la facciano le donne...è una sconfitta, per me, e pure bella grossa.


Infatti.
Ho conosciuto suore molto femminili.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh sì uno si sente uomo perché lo è.
> *Altra cosa è che venga considerato maschile e/o seduttivo per la sua mascolinità, fascino e charme.
> *Questo secondo aspetto è opinabile.
> Ieri c'è stata una standing ovation per Rurke (come si scrive?) che io trovavo viscido in gioventù e orripilante e laido ora.


Sono d'accordo sul neretto, ma il primo periodo è una scemenza.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul neretto, ma il primo periodo è una scemenza.


Io so che tu sei un figo da paura ma quando invecchiando lo sarai meno, avrai messo la pancia, userai il bastone e magari non ti funzionerà più (sì lo so a te non succederà nulla di tutto ciò) cosa ti sentirai? Un canguro?
Ti sentirai sempre uomo.
Anche senza potenza sessuale e senza potenzialità seduttive.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so che tu sei un figo da paura ma quando invecchiando lo sarai meno, avrai messo la pancia, userai il bastone e magari non ti funzionerà più (sì lo so a te non succederà nulla di tutto ciò) cosa ti sentirai? Un canguro?
> Ti sentirai sempre uomo.
> Anche senza potenza sessuale e senza potenzialità seduttive.


Si perla di maschio, non di uomo. E ti posso assicurare che se ci sono pochi uomini in giro ci sono pure pochi maschi, a prescindere che abbiano un pende tra le gambe o no.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Maggio 2014)

Che popolo cazzuto che siamo. Non riusciamo a metterci d'accordo neppure sul fatto che una donna non è femminile in quanto donna, ma per ben altri motivi :mrgreen:
Se apro un thread tracciando una riga rossa e chiedo di che colore è, scommetto che ci sarà qualcuno che mi dirà che è verde :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann

PS Speriamo che quel qualcuno non abbia la patente


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si perla di maschio, non di uomo. E ti posso assicurare che se ci sono pochi uomini in giro ci sono pure pochi maschi, a prescindere che abbiano un pende tra le gambe o no.


Era in parallelo al sentirsi donna.
Sentirsi Donna nel senso di bella persona di sesso femminile con qualità e forza o sentirsi donna nel senso di seduttiva a comprensiva è altro.
Anch'io penso che ci siano pochi Uomini. E sulla mascolinità ho gusti miei, come dicevo. Io amo gli uomini pieni di grazia.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2014)

Barzelletta completamente politically scorrect, e che fa incazzare equamente maschi e femmine


Dio crea Adamo, e quindi Eva.
Dopo qualche giorno  Adamo va da Dio

"Dio, grazie, grazie per avermi dato Eva... Ma... Dio... come mai l'hai creata così bella?"
"E' perchè tu la possa amare figliuolo"
"Oh Dio grazie... ma... a questo punto... perchè l'hai creata così stupida?!"
"Figliuolo... è perchè lei possa amare te..."


----------



## Caciottina (28 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Barzelletta completamente politically scorrect, e che fa incazzare equamente maschi e femmine
> 
> 
> Dio crea Adamo, e quindi Eva.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Barzelletta completamente politically scorrect, e che fa incazzare equamente maschi e femmine
> 
> 
> Dio crea Adamo, e quindi Eva.
> ...


A volte aiuterebbe a  capirli.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era in parallelo al sentirsi donna.
> Sentirsi Donna nel senso di bella persona di sesso femminile con qualità e forza o sentirsi donna nel senso di seduttiva a comprensiva è altro.
> Anch'io penso che ci siano pochi Uomini. E sulla mascolinità ho gusti miei, come dicevo. Io amo gli uomini pieni di grazia.


Ma qua il discorso era partito da Minni che come al solito ad una certa dice arrivederci alla realtà. Ma pieno di grazia in che senZo?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qua il discorso era partito da Minni che come al solito ad una certa dice arrivederci alla realtà. Ma pieno di grazia in che senZo?


Una raffinatezza ed eleganza del modo di fare che è connaturata e si può trovare in un contadino e viene faticosamente ricercata come costruzione nelle classi elevate.
Quella connaturata nasce da gentilezza d'animo, rispetto di sé e degli altri, pudore dei sentimenti.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, sì, chi lo mette in dubbio? Infatti, dicevo che pur non essendone la chiave, è l'effetto collaterale. *Sull'essere attraenti in toto, (di nuovo collaterale, non chiave) sono più che d'accordo (e questo vale per entrambi i generi, no?*)


certo, vale per entrambi i generi.


----------



## lolapal (28 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che popolo cazzuto che siamo. Non riusciamo a metterci d'accordo neppure sul fatto che una donna non è femminile in quanto donna, ma per ben altri motivi :mrgreen:
> Se apro un thread tracciando una riga rossa e chiedo di che colore è, scommetto che ci sarà qualcuno che mi dirà che è verde :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
E se quel qualcuno è daltonico? Tutto è soggettivo e abbiamo tutti tante sfumature diverse... 

:smile:


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era in parallelo al sentirsi donna.
> Sentirsi Donna nel senso di bella persona di sesso femminile con qualità e forza o sentirsi donna nel senso di seduttiva a comprensiva è altro.
> Anch'io penso che ci siano pochi Uomini. E sulla mascolinità ho gusti miei, come dicevo. *Io amo gli uomini pieni di grazia*.


non avevo alcun dubbio in proposito e aggiungerei anche, raffinati


----------



## lolapal (28 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Barzelletta completamente politically scorrect, e che fa incazzare equamente maschi e femmine
> 
> 
> Dio crea Adamo, e quindi Eva.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (28 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie del chiarimento.
> Però si parlava di femminilità ed è infatti l'equivalente del tuo parlare di ricercatrice ideale.
> L'essere donna è per me una cosa essenziale che non cambia se hai bigodini o urli.
> La vedo messa un po' in discussione solo se hai in tutto e per tutto movenze, stile, linguaggio, tono di voce da camionista o scaricatore di porto (senza offesa per camionisti e scaricatori educati). Ma probabilmente anche tale donna si sentirà donna.
> ...


Non saprei se la femminilità sia da mettere sullo stesso piano del fascino o della seduzione, queste ultime due, al limite, le vedrei come componenti della femminilità, almeno è quello che mi sembra emerga dai vari interventi...

:smile:


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl:


c'è pure l'altra versione 

"Dio, grazie, grazie per avermi fatta da Adamo... Ma... Dio... come mai l'hai fatto così bastardo?"
"E' perchè tu lo possa amare figliuola"
"Oh Dio grazie... ma... a questo punto... perchè l'hai creato così arrapato?!"
"Figliuola... è perchè lui possa amare te..."


----------



## lolapal (28 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> c'è pure l'altra versione
> 
> "Dio, grazie, grazie per avermi fatta da Adamo... Ma... Dio... come mai l'hai fatto così bastardo?"
> "E' perchè tu lo possa amare figliuola"
> ...


Preferisco quella di Nausicaa... 

Ciao twin! :smile: :smile:


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Preferisco quella di Nausicaa...
> 
> Ciao twin! :smile: :smile:


ciao twin :smile: in tanti casi è tristemente vera pure la seconda...


----------



## lolapal (28 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao twin :smile: in tanti casi è tristemente vera pure la seconda...


Sì, ma non sviliamoci, dai! :smile:


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Cito questa frase ad esempio, ma non è personale: ogni volta che leggo cose di questo genere penso che ci sia un errore di fondo clamoroso: la troppa importanza data al maschile, come se fosse termine di giudizio assoluto sempre e comunque. Intanto, sia per me che secondo me, la femminilità non è essere sexy. Essere sexy è essere, almeno potenzialmente, seducenti per gli uomini, cosa che ritengo necessaria nella vita quanto avere un ombrello mentre si fa immersione. La femminilità è una dote innata interna, una postura, un atteggiamento del corpo, una propriocezione di sé altra -irriducibilmente- dal maschile, non lo prevede; se piace loro, è un risultato collaterale. Il fatto invece che la si banalizzi, la si volga all'aspetto sexy della cosa, dai maschi in qualche modo me lo aspetto: tanto, gira e ti rigira finisce con loro, com quasi tutti loro, alla riduzione del reale a "questo lo desidero, desidero averlo, desidero afferrarlo" e "questo no". Ma che questo appiattimento della femminilità alla desiderabilità, "desiderio e potenzialità di possesso" la facciano le donne...è una sconfitta, per me, e pure bella grossa.



quoto, e aggiungo che per es. ci sono bambine più femminili di altre, e ovviamente ciò non ha nulla a che fare con la seduzione


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto, e aggiungo che per es. ci sono bambine più femminili di altre, e ovviamente ciò non ha nulla a che fare con la seduzione



Ciao

per me, sono forme di femminilità differenti, ma non più o meno ... 

per il resto, quoto. 


sienne


----------

